# temporary insurance



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Im after insurance for just a couple of days, a week maybe.

All the temporary insurance sites dont touch gtrs because they "cant find the insurance group" or "cant because its a nissan" ?

im 23 with 4 ncb, but i cant get anything?

help anyone?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> Im after insurance for just a couple of days, a week maybe.
> 
> All the temporary insurance sites dont touch gtrs because they "cant find the insurance group" or "cant because its a nissan" ?
> 
> ...


Have you tried your own insurer and do you own the car you want to add temporarily?

Dan


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

My own insurance company wont do the car because its import. and i dont own the car, i want to buy it and take it 200miles home


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

I was in the same boat when i went to buy my gtr, temporary insurance company will not cover it because it's a group 20 car, and my insurance wouldn't cover it as they didn't do "high performance cars". I ended up sorting out a policy with greenlight and just starting it when i saw one i wanting to buy and cancelling my current policy. Green light where excellent and started cover within 10 minutes of me ringing them.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> My own insurance company wont do the car because its import. and i dont own the car, i want to buy it and take it 200miles home


What are your plans for the new car as there are different insurance policies out there such as 'laid up' for restoration projects or limited mileage for summer useage. This could enable more quotes for your car.
Dan


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

The plan is to get the car next month, do a few little thing things to it and then insure it proper in march when my own insurance is up


----------

